# Ikariam Sig



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've not been active on the Ikariam boards, but I thought that I might start becoming a bit more active around there in order to find out a bit more about what and who is around us on Epsilon. I have just noticed however that many of the larger alliances all have sigs on the boards which detail their rank as well. 

Do DW have one of these? If not, would anyone on the game with any experience of such things be interested in making one, for which we would all be grateful I'm sure.

Especially now that we are one of the top 25 alliances and becoming stronger all the time, I think that we should try and present a better image on the boards as a strong and well organised alliance, which to be fair to the big guys in the alliance, we are!

Any thoughts?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

good idea, although i wouldn't have a clue where to start


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm the same, no idea how to do graphic design on comps, and the power of paint for this sort of thing is pretty limited, especially with my skill, however as an example of what other players have here is a sig from a player on the Epsilon board, that I think most people are familiar with :lol:

Its the first post, couldnt be bother to try and link it to here


----------

